# Masterchef: The Professionals (2012)



## wtfftw (Oct 29, 2012)

Starts 5th November (next Monday) at 8:30.

I r excite.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 29, 2012)

I confess that I like Masterchef. Sad, but true.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 29, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing Gregg Wallace repeating whatever Michel Roux says and adding nothing like he usually does


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2012)

Yay! I _lurve_ Michel Roux Jnr professional masterchef!



I do love Michel Roux Jnr as well


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> Looking forward to seeing Gregg Wallace repeating whatever Michel Roux says and adding nothing like he usually does


He does have a big spoon


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## wtfftw (Nov 6, 2012)

I hadn't heard of pomme dauphine but want

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pommes_dauphine


----------



## Spark (Nov 7, 2012)

Almost caught up with this week's. Like Carl best so far I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2012)

I need to my Michel Roux Jnr fix to catch up with this!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 7, 2012)

Pretty weak bunch so far, I have to say, though, tbf, anything was gonna be a step down from the last series.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2012)

Poor Andy


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

Firky was in it last night. He was rubbish and had to leave.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 8, 2012)

I must admit, for a few seconds, I thought he was...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

go carl!


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of rhubarb but that desert looks so inviting.  Pretty as a picture.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 8, 2012)

Have they changed how it works this series? The last series seemed to go on forever; this one has only been on for four days and they're already talking about the semi-final.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

nah, don't think so. two weeks of heats, one or two weeks of finals?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Firky was in it last night. He was rubbish and had to leave.


 
lol Said the same thing mesen  Spitting image!


----------



## Pingu (Nov 8, 2012)

aparantly Bodies soufle in the next one is to die for


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> go carl!


 
He seems a thoroughly nice bloke. As opposed to the other fella who is clearly good at cooking but seems a bit up himself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

i think i may have worked with him once - he looks very familiar


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 12, 2012)

Monica really needs to get over herself: 'it's eating food like this that makes me hate my job': oh fuck off you melodramic harpy: how terrible it must be to have to sample food on a TV contest show! That faux offended shite is best saved for X Factor or some other piece of shit show. (and yes, it did look like sick on a plate but that's not the point)


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 13, 2012)

I just caught the last 5 minutes tonight. I see Monica is still doing her over exaggerated shocked face whenever someone makes a slight mistake


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just missed it watching Amazing Spaces. Not yet on iplayer

Just otu of interest, has anyone checked out Junior Masterchef? Well bizarre.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 13, 2012)

Michel trying desperately hard to stay nice now that he's all over the tellywaves. Two series back, the good-looking guy would have been drowned in minted-pea purée for blaming the scales for his runny custard...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2012)

have they ditched all the lasses?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 13, 2012)

Monica's still there, but I have my doubts about _her_...


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> I just caught the last 5 minutes tonight. I see Monica is still doing her over exaggerated shocked face whenever someone makes a slight mistake


 
I love the faces the judges pull. Monica's riddiculous attempt at a wink  last night was hilarious


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Just otu of interest, has anyone checked out Junior Masterchef? Well bizarre.


 
I've seen a few of those. John Torode with a new sidekick, Donal Skehan. He's seems a very jolly and nice young fellermelad, dimples and boyband hair a go go. He's completely exactly right for the kids' version, I think. All enthusiastic and complimentary. Whatever sort of slop they plate up - and some of those pains perdus looked ghastly  -  he finds something good to say about it. A lot of it on today's show looked pretty good, mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2012)

i'm killing myself at the mugging that monica, greg and michel do when they approving/disapproving someone's butchery skills


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Monica's still there, but I have my doubts about _her_...


What are you trying to say?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm killing myself at the mugging that monica, greg and michel do when they approving/disapproving someone's butchery skills


#duckgate


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 14, 2012)

What the FUCK did that fella do to that duck?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2012)

That sauce he did glooped like menses.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> That sauce he did glooped like menses.


Goes well with monkfish apparently


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> What the FUCK did that fella do to that duck?


 
Someone should have said FUCKADUCK there.
Well, someone apart from me, anyroad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2012)

greg got almost irate about not getting sauce


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 14, 2012)

Apparently Greg likes mango.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2012)

he needed that mango


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2012)

We all know he loves mango. Her who won last year's ordinary Masterchef - lovely Shelina - she was the MangoQueen of the world.
And Gregg just luuuuuuuuuuuuuurved her.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 14, 2012)

Masterchef is the best comedy on tv. Monica is scumbag who should just fuck off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Masterchef is the best comedy on tv. *Monica is scumbag who should just fuck off*.


On what do you base that? I mean I can see that you might not like her mugging or the faces that she makes but "scumbag" seems a bit harsh.


----------



## cesare (Nov 15, 2012)

I think Michel the Otter should be rating Monica on her stern-chef skills.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 15, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> On what do you base that? I mean I can see that you might not like her mugging or the faces that she makes but "scumbag" seems a bit harsh.


 
When she went all 'Simon Cowell' on that poor sod who cooked a plate of shit. It smacked of everything I dislike about the bullying culture of these t.v contest shows. Generally I find masterchef tolerable because it avoids that sort of unnecessary nastiness, so it was a shame that she sullied the atmosphere with her gratuitous temper tantrum.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 15, 2012)

it looked fucking disgusting tbf, my 5 yo can do better. i don't blame her in the slightest


----------



## cesare (Nov 15, 2012)

If we're talking about the dish of greyish brown lentil sludge, I don't think that was an over-reaction


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> When she went all 'Simon Cowell' on that poor sod who cooked a plate of shit. It smacked of everything I dislike about the bullying culture of these t.v contest shows. Generally I find masterchef tolerable because it avoids that sort of unnecessary nastiness, so it was a shame that she sullied the atmosphere with her gratuitous temper tantrum.


 
They're supposed to be professionals. 

a) They shouldn't cook total shite.

b) They should be well able and expecting to take a good hiding if they do.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 15, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> it looked fucking disgusting tbf, my 5 yo can do better. i don't blame her in the slightest


 
Sure it looked stomach churning, but there was still no need for her to be a cunt about it.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 15, 2012)

cesare said:


> If we're talking about the dish of greyish brown lentil sludge


 
i was like what the fucking _fuck_?


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Sure it looked stomach churning, but there was still no need for her to be a cunt about it.


 
he's a professional chef and he _serves_ something like that in a competition? (you cook that you go shit i've fucked up and serve a raw apple instead if need be ) deserved everything he got


----------



## cesare (Nov 15, 2012)

This is professional Masterchef, not the nicey celebrity one. He shouldn't have served up that slurry, and if he did choose to he should have expected what he got from Monica. And what Monica said which was pretty much SGUSTING, was pretty tame compared to some of these professional tv chefs.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 15, 2012)

I disagree. So it's about plate of shit food - big deal. It doesn't harm anybody. He'd already humilated himself by making it on national t.v. - why did she have to rub salt into the wound by being as unpleasant as possible about it?


----------



## cesare (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I disagree. So it's about plate of shit food - big deal. It doesn't harm anybody. He'd already humilated himself by making it on national t.v. - why did she have to rub salt into the wound by being as unpleasant as possible about it?


"Unpleasant as possible"? I think she left plenty of leeway for more unpleasantness than that, in case something worse gets served up in the future. Relatively restrained and no swearing. Nicely done, Monica.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

If he'd served that up to Gordon Ramsay, Jeff would've had a heart attack.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 15, 2012)

cesare said:


> "Unpleasant as possible"? I think she left plenty of leeway for more unpleasantness than that, in case something worse gets served up in the future. Relatively restrained and no swearing. Nicely done, Monica.


 
She's not allowed to swear, it's pre-watershed. She had a faux-outraged hissyfit about it making her 'hate her job' and other such overblown garbage. Greg Wallace was equally sharp in his criticism without resorting to indulgent rudeness.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> If he'd served that up to Gordon Ramsay, Jeff would've had a heart attack.


 
Ramsay is a fucking arsehole though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I disagree. So it's about plate of shit food - big deal. It doesn't harm anybody. He'd already humilated himself by making it on national t.v. - why did she have to rub salt into the wound by being as unpleasant as possible about it?


If he didn't feel that he couldn't hack it i.e the 'humilation' of making a mess of things on TV, he shouldn't have applied to be on the programme.

And as cesare says, he is a professional chef, it was frankly a bit insulting that he provided a plate of food which looked totally vile and uappetising. Especially to someone who works for one of the most respected chefs in the country and who, presumeably by being on the programme, he is hoping will help further his career.

Okay what Monica said was, I felt,  rather melodramatic and playing for the cameras, much like the mugging that goes on from the judges, but having worked in restaurants that was mild compared to some of the things you hear bandied about. Chefing is not always a job where there is a lot of pussy footing around!


----------



## cesare (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> She's not allowed to swear, it's pre-watershed. She had a faux-outraged hissyfit about it making her 'hate her job' and other such overblown garbage. Greg Wallace was equally sharp in his criticism without resorting to indulgent rudeness.


"Faux-outraged hissyfit"

"Overblown garbage"

"Indulgent rudeness"

A *professional chef* served a judge a terrible dish, as part of a competition. She said it was terrible, in no uncertain terms. Your criticisms of her (above) are worse than hers of him


----------



## cesare (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Ramsay is a fucking arsehole though.


Very strong words, Jeff. Shocking in fact  and completely over the top


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 15, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> If he didn't feel that he couldn't hack it i.e the 'humilation' of making a mess of things on TV, he shouldn't have applied to be on the programme.
> 
> And as cesare says, he is a professional chef, it was frankly a bit insulting that he provided a plate of food which looked totally vile and uappetising. Especially to someone who works for one of the most respected chefs in the country and who, presumeably by being on the programme, he is hoping will help further his career.
> 
> Okay what Monica said was, I felt, rather melodramatic and playing for the cameras, much like the mugging that goes on from the judges, but having worked in restaurants that was mild compared to some of the things you hear bandied about. Chefing is not always a job where there is a lot of pussy footing around!


 
People have delusions of grandeur sometimes, it doesn't mean that they're bad people or that they should get publicly slapped down for the entertainment value of it. I don't agree that he was being 'insulting' by serving up his crap - Monica didn't order it or pay for it. She was being paid to judge it. Her faux outrage reminded me of Simon Cowell pretending to be appalled at some deluded talent act who's actually making him a shit tonne of cash. 

Sure chefing is a heated profession, but this is about a televised event where there are massive power differentials between the judges and the contestants and I feel that Monica abused her power and authority as a judge in that instance.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> People have delusions of grandeur sometimes, *it doesn't mean that they're bad people* or that they should get publicly slapped down for the entertainment value of it. I don't agree that he was being 'insulting' by serving up his crap - Monica didn't order it or pay for it. She was being paid to judge it. Her faux outrage reminded me of Simon Cowell pretending to be appalled at some deluded talent act who's actually making him a shit tonne of cash.
> 
> Sure chefing is a heated profession, but this is about a televised event where there are massive power differentials between the judges and the contestants and I feel that Monica *abused her power and authority as a judge in that instance*.


 
Unlike Monica, then, who you branded a "scumbag" who should "fuck off". She is being paid, presumeably, to give the chefs a bit of a taste of what life might be like in a top professional kitchen and the criticism, or indeed praise, which they may get there.

As for abusing her "power and authority". She is a judge. On a cooking show. A competition. That people choose to go on. That is entertainment. You are making her sound like Lucifer


----------



## cesare (Nov 15, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are making her sound like Lucifer



"Abusifer"


----------



## cesare (Nov 15, 2012)

Did anyone notice that she got more annoyed about lobster mangling than duck mangling, though?


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 15, 2012)

monicagate


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 15, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Unlike Monica, then, who you branded a "scumbag" who should "fuck off". She is being paid, presumeably, to give the chefs a bit of a taste of what life might be like in a top professional kitchen and the criticism, or indeed praise, which they may get there.
> 
> As for abusing her "power and authority". She is a judge. On a cooking show. A competition. That people choose to go on. That is entertainment. You are making her sound like Lucifer


 
She is a scumbag. If somebody cooked me a bad plate of food, I wouldn't even need to forgive them. If they publically belittled me, I would feel resentment toward them. I know it's her job on the show to criticise food but I thought the way she conducted herself went beyond criticism and into unpleasant nastiness. It's not that I'm against being unpleasant or insulting per se btw, it's about people abusing their power that gets me. But I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2012)

cesare said:


> Did anyone notice that she got more annoyed about lobster mangling than duck mangling, though?


I haven't seen last night's episode yet. The skills test always makes my bum clench if they start making a hash of it


----------



## cesare (Nov 15, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I haven't seen last night's episode yet. The skills test always makes my bum clench if they start making a hash of it


Me too  I feel like snatching it off them and doing it myself. Odd how I get delusions of competence from my armchair seat


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I haven't seen last night's episode yet. The skills test always makes my bum clench if they start making a hash of it


You are in for a treat then


----------



## cesare (Nov 15, 2012)

Next ruck in the making, on now ...


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2012)

Greg has his big spoon out


----------



## Spark (Nov 15, 2012)

I rather fancy the look of that duck.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 15, 2012)

what i like is they pick the right ones to drop, and do it pretty quickly, so they're just keeping in the most talented ones, not the ones with the biggest personalities.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2012)

I quite liked the guy from up here, shame he served that dodgy pork.  The Scottish guy's food looks pretty good.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 20, 2012)

Ohmygod! Is that a 100% hit rate on women in the quarter finals?!?!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 20, 2012)

Thought MRJ's custard was looking very runny this evo. Considering he only served it with a little jelly and a rolled out bit of (shop-bought) pastry, I feel he should have made more of an effort.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Thought MRJ's custard was looking very runny this evo. Considering he only served it with a little jelly and a rolled out bit of (shop-bought) pastry, I feel he should have made more of an effort.


 
Aye, we were laughing when he was saying it was nice and thick when it clearly wasn't, then went on to say his biscuits were just right when they looked a bit too burnt 

I do like nervous michael, I hope he goes through.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 20, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> ...then went on to say his biscuits were just right when they looked a bit too burnt...


 
The biscuits werent his fault - he got the recipe off the packet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2012)

a stew on a plate


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 21, 2012)

This is making me crave fish. 

Uncouth lardons.   Do they swear at you when your plate arrives?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2012)

I need to catch up on this sometime!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice to see a Frenchman on the show, alongside Englishmen Greg and Michel.


----------



## Firky (Nov 21, 2012)

The French.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 21, 2012)

Watching tonight's ATM. Can't help but feel that the hotel bloke is a bit too professional for this!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> a stew on a plate


 
That stew on a plate saved his ass!


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 22, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> She is a scumbag. If somebody cooked me a bad plate of food, I wouldn't even need to forgive them. If they publically belittled me, I would feel resentment toward them. I know it's her job on the show to criticise food but I thought the way she conducted herself went beyond criticism and into unpleasant nastiness. It's not that I'm against being unpleasant or insulting per se btw, it's about people abusing their power that gets me. But I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree.


 
I get your point, but you're being a twat about this 

She's not a scumbag, she's a judge. On a cooking show. Judging cooking. I'm catching up with this via iPlayer and that grey sludge was by far the worst thing this year.

Other shows are far, far worse that masterchef in this regard.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 22, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Other shows are far, far worse that masterchef in this regard.


 
I agree, that's why I thought she was letting the side down in that instance. Perhaps scumbag was over the top but she was acting like a prima donna about it. I spoke to my girlfriend about it the other night (we watched it seperately) and she agreed with me - even if the good folk of urban don't - that Monica was needlessly harsh and her judging wasn't in keeping with the normal mood of the show!


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 22, 2012)

When Greg and Michel are doing their post round discussions I can't help thinking of these two:


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2012)

why can't some runner just get the door for them when they bring their dishes out for the critics?


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> why can't some runner just get the door for them when they bring their dishes out for the critics?


adds pressure


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 22, 2012)

^ this. I can't be the only one who expects that one day the door will swing and knock the food all over the floor.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 22, 2012)

That bloke was shaking so much I thought he was going to drop the dishes


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 22, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> ^ this. I can't be the only one who expects that one day the door will swing and knock the food all over the floor.


The door of death.   btw I think Monica was right in absolutely slating that pile of muck - humiliation on national tv also adds to the pressure...and the pleasure.   Keeps it high stakes.


----------



## boing! (Nov 22, 2012)

I actually find the main judges to be quite fair on the whole. Food critics, however, are the worst human beings ever.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 22, 2012)

boing! said:


> I actually find the main judges to be quite fair on the whole. Food critics, however, are the worst human beings ever.


 
Peter Griffin never seems his cheery self when he's on Masterchef.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 22, 2012)

boing! said:


> I actually find the main judges to be quite fair on the whole. Food critics, however, are the worst human beings ever.


Charles Campion is a bit like Mr Creosote, isn't he?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Peter Griffin never seems his cheery self when he's on Masterchef.


did you see his vandalised wiki page? there was a pic of peter griffin as well as some mean comments about him eating his pets


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 22, 2012)

No, not seen it but


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2012)

Christ, Michel Roux Jr (full name must be used at ALL times) is a prick isn't he?  Fucking Aaron, complete twat and horrid looking food. That 'deconstruct' banoffee pie looked like it had been cropped on the plate.  If that's 'fine dining' it just sho fine diners are utter utter morons. 

Then again, everyone knows the French are shit cos really, hiding behind boozy sauces to dodge their shit ingredients.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 22, 2012)

belboid said:


> Christ, Michel Roux Jr (full name must be used at ALL times) is a prick isn't he? Fucking Aaron, complete twat and horrid looking food. That 'deconstruct' banoffee pie looked like it had been cropped on the plate. If that's 'fine dining' it just sho fine diners are utter utter morons.
> 
> Then again, everyone knows the French are shit cos really, hiding behind boozy sauces to dodge their shit ingredients.


He was born in Kent.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2012)

But was giving it the full on 'us Frenchies' with Georges..... whenever it was


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 23, 2012)

You do wonder when they're going to move away from the fine dining/Michelin/Roux classics model with this show. I doubt I'll ever tire of Monica, but the food world has moved on. It's all casual, street-food, down-and-dirty stuff now, and there's no way Masterchef in its current form can reflect that change.
To be fair, last year's show was pretty good, but that was down to the Noma/Enclume-influenced young guns they showcased. I haven't seen anyone doing anything particularly interesting thus far, although hopefully the second batch of chefs might show us some moves.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 23, 2012)

My problem is the 'one chance and out' in every round.   That pastry chef guy was bloody good.   And can I just say as an ex chef that all ovens, freezers and fridges are different if you're only using them over a period of an hour or so - so it's no wonder that things go awry.

However, only a tv show.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 23, 2012)

True. It's no co-incidence that the freelancers & serial stagiers tend to go further. They just anticipate and adjust for equipment-related catastrophes a lot better than the single-kitchen chefs.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 23, 2012)

cesare said:


> If we're talking about the dish of greyish brown lentil sludge, I don't think that was an over-reaction


Eight days on, tracking back to work out what kicked off Monicagate, I had an instant picture of *that* plate of food in my mind


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 23, 2012)

?

I'd forgotten the raw glory of the stringy piece of red pepper that Greg then had to dig out of the potato dish


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2012)

they get so hung up on presentation. 
most of my food is delicious, but it's usually brown slop. fuck all that fancy garnish crap.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> they get so hung up on presentation.
> most of my food is delicious, but it's usually brown slop. fuck all that fancy garnish crap.


 
Or meals where you could pick the lot up with a few stabs of the fork and shove it all in in one go!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> they get so hung up on presentation.
> most of my food is delicious, but it's usually brown slop. fuck all that fancy garnish crap.


this brown slop, what's it supposed to be?


----------



## Spark (Nov 23, 2012)

Orangesanlemons said:


> You do wonder when they're going to move away from the fine dining/Michelin/Roux classics model with this show. I doubt I'll ever tire of Monica, but the food world has moved on. It's all casual, street-food, down-and-dirty stuff now, and there's no way Masterchef in its current form can reflect that change..



But those trends seem to be as much as about the whole venue and restaurant experience as the food. Masterchef is completely divorced from that side of the industry. The fine dining/Michelin side still exists and masterchef can just reflect the trends happening there, which may in turn be influenced by the trends elsewhere.


----------



## belboid (Nov 23, 2012)

Noma is still the worlds number one restaurant. As the critic (the one who doesn't deserve to die immediately) said, foraged crap is ultra ultra hip at the mo too (largely because of Noma). Fine dining is as big as ever and going nowhere. Arguably it is the basis from which a chef can start pissing around with other styles, faddish or serious. I have almost no interest in chucking shitloads of money at that nonsense, but I can't pretend it's disappearing.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 23, 2012)

Noma.  nom

I was blown away when I saw their stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> this brown slop, what's it supposed to be?


Stews, currys, casseroles, soups


----------



## N_igma (Nov 23, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> My problem is the 'one chance and out' in every round. That pastry chef guy was bloody good. And can I just say as an ex chef that all ovens, freezers and fridges are different if you're only using them over a period of an hour or so - so it's no wonder that things go awry.
> 
> However, only a tv show.


 
Yes he's a great pastry chef....and that's where it ends. If you want to win that show you need to be great all-round and I think that's why he was given the boot.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Stews, currys, casseroles, soups


have you ever tried cooking something of a different hue?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 23, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> have you ever tried cooking something of a different hue?


 
Hue Fearnley Whittingstall?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Hue Fearnley Whittingstall?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> have you ever tried cooking something of a different hue?


yes, i do green slop, orange slop, white slop and yellow slop. sometime purple and sometimes red slop. 
but mostly brown.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, i do green slop, orange slop, white slop and yellow slop. sometime purple and sometimes red slop.
> but mostly brown.


Eat more fibre.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 23, 2012)

So, this week's prime contender (and hottie, imo) goes out with his duck forest gateaux, the really unlikeable one gets the gold star and the series' potential wunderkind barely scrapes through. Shrek doesn't like salads - who knew?

Plus, Family Guy has stopped wearing white shirts - has someone told him?


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 23, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> ... duck forest gateaux, ...


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 23, 2012)

I spotted a woman in the next week preview. Wonder how long she'll be in for.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 23, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I spotted a woman in the next week preview. Wonder how long she'll be in for.


I'll let Artichoke know.

She's considering at least one outraged letter of complaint.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 26, 2012)

The hell is going on with Monica? She's all sunshine and curiosity.

(Admittedly, she hasn't tasted anything yet. And did have a kinda dry edge about 'mince, three ways.' But, still.)


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 26, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> The hell is going on with Monica? She's all sunshine and curiosity.
> 
> (Admittedly, she hasn't tasted anything yet. And did have a kinda dry edge about 'mince, three ways.' But, still.)


Well...she does this every two weeks.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 26, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Well...she does this every two weeks.


Really? I don't remember her being so positive before!


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 26, 2012)

tbf this batch looked pretty good  i don't think curious orange dude is gonna last long though.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 26, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> tbf this batch looked pretty good  i don't think curious orange dude is gonna last long though.


Which one is he?

I was amazed that someone went for Shepherd's Pie! And wasn't slammed for it!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 26, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Really? I don't remember her being so positive before!


You must see her on the _fourth_ week.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 26, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Which one is he?


 
the one who looks like the curious orange


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 26, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> the one who looks like the curious orange


What is the curious orange?

Is that like the hungry caterpillar?


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (Nov 27, 2012)

Oooh.  Gonna watch this tonight on iPlayer.

When is it on telly?


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2012)

It's on at 8pm, BBC2


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 27, 2012)

And it's ONE HOUR LONG tonight, which means that if I come charging home from the gym at 8, I won't be stuck in University effing Challenge for half an hour


----------



## TruXta (Nov 27, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> And it's ONE HOUR LONG tonight, which means that if I come charging home from the gym at 8, I won't be stuck in University effing Challenge for half an hour


Are you watching it? Shaky start for that first lad.


----------



## Callie (Nov 27, 2012)

why cant they make fucking souffles?

i could make a fucking souffle! probably. Ive never tried but thats not the point.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 27, 2012)

'I'm scared of souffles' - fucking genius.  Terrifying, with their fluffliness.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 27, 2012)

Callie said:


> why cant they make fucking souffles?
> 
> i could make a fucking souffle! probably. Ive never tried but thats not the point.


 
Keri can't even make a crepe now


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 27, 2012)

Callie said:


> why cant they make fucking souffles?
> 
> i could make a fucking souffle! probably. Ive never tried but thats not the point.


 
They're notoriously feared because they go wrong very easily and sink in on themselves.  But a chef should really have at least tried one after 8 years in the kitchen.


----------



## Callie (Nov 27, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> They're notoriously feared because they go wrong very easily and sink in on themselves. But a chef should really have at least tried one after 8 years in the kitchen.


theyre feared on come dine with me not masterchef 

I dont sometimes wonder if when the contestants say theyve been head chef in such and such a place for 12000 years theyre actually talking about a harvester equivalent.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 27, 2012)

Finally one fucker managed to make one.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 27, 2012)

Callie said:


> theyre feared on come dine with me not masterchef
> 
> I dont sometimes wonder if when the contestants say theyve been head chef in such and such a place for 12000 years theyre actually talking about a harvester equivalent.


 
Hah, maybe.


----------



## Callie (Nov 27, 2012)

peasants pate pie with pickles?


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 27, 2012)

Fuck yes. A woman made it through!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 27, 2012)

Monica, this evening judging the chefs on what they had or hadn't cooked throughout their entire careers.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2012)

crepe souffle sounds horrible and weird. The kind of thing i'd NEVER order in a restaurant


----------



## belboid (Nov 27, 2012)

A good episode. The bloke I didn't like straight out, and the best two through. Lad from Rotherham would defo be my gave is he wasn't working for a posh family now.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 28, 2012)

I once heckled Stuart Lee with 'what happened to the curious orange?' and he replied 'a gentleman at the front has asked what happened the curious orange. It was a bit of stage set. It is probably in storage or has been thrown away.'

The best thing this series has been the lobster wrapped with sole.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 28, 2012)

Sea Urchins. Eurgh.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh god. I've eaten sea urchins. I won't again.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 28, 2012)

wtf, sea urchin?

Anyone eaten one?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 28, 2012)

No, and after seeing that I don't plan to either


----------



## Balbi (Nov 28, 2012)

Monica is basically a complete twat


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 28, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> wtf, sea urchin?
> 
> Anyone eaten one?


 
Yes, I have. With pasta. It was subtle. By which I mean it had no discernable flavour.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 28, 2012)

Mmmmm urchins - <licks lips>


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 28, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Yes, I have. With pasta. It was subtle. By which I mean it had no discernable flavour.


 
sounds like one to miss


----------



## winterinmoscow (Nov 28, 2012)

Sea urchins!!!!! I hate that Monica is so bitchy


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 28, 2012)

It may have been because it was cooked, they've probably got more flavour raw. But uh, yeah, perhaps just give it a miss. Look at it ffs. And I like oysters.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 28, 2012)

winterinmoscow said:


> Sea urchins!!!!! I hate that Monica is so bitchy


 
I love it! She's not really like that, you just need someone to be bitchy for the show to work. And she is often pretty funny with it. "You make me hate my job."


----------



## Balbi (Nov 28, 2012)

Tomorrow she's going to ask them to filet a centipede.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Nov 28, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> I love it! She's not really like that, you just need someone to be bitchy for the show to work. And she is often pretty funny with it. "You make me hate my job."


 
You've got a point there


----------



## N_igma (Nov 28, 2012)

What sort of chefs are these people not having worked with sea urchins before? My cupboard's full of them.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 28, 2012)

I wonder why sea urchins are expensive. Are they hard to catch? Surprisingly speedy?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 28, 2012)

Even when one of them nearly does it right she still has a good whinge


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2012)

You lot leave Monica alone. I like her!!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Nov 28, 2012)

One chef lost on a bloody urchin!!!


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 28, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> I wonder why sea urchins are expensive. Are they hard to catch? Surprisingly speedy?


 
Quick enough to stick in yer foot on the beach in Turkey


----------



## winterinmoscow (Nov 28, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Quick enough to stick in yer foot on the beach in Turkey


 
That has made me laugh


----------



## winterinmoscow (Nov 28, 2012)

This latest thing to cook doesn't look as exciting as last night's pies


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 28, 2012)

I do lol at how obscure the "classic" dishes are. They had a "classic" Burgundy dish the other day that a native Burgundian had never heard of!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Nov 28, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> I do lol at how obscure the "classic" dishes are. They had a "classic" Burgundy dish the other day that a native Burgundian had never heard of!


 
I've been wondering that


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 28, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> They had a "classic" Burgundy dish the other day that a native Burgundian had never heard of!


They obviously weren't a proper classically trained Burgundian


----------



## N_igma (Nov 28, 2012)

It should be "and now for our classic dish...bangers and mash". I liked Craig but he was the weakest out of that bunch.


----------



## rekil (Nov 28, 2012)

N_igma said:


> I liked Craig but he was the weakest out of that bunch.


Beat him to death with his great big dollar sign belt buckle.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 28, 2012)

when I was living in Japan I went out once with some Japanese friends on boat.. they took spears and they'd spear the sea urchins.  Then pull them up onto deck, where they'd scuttle around.  They'd chop them in half, pour some soy sauce over and just scoop the flesh out (whilst the other half was still scuttling around).  On the shore the kids would wade out with their spears to catch what they could too.  Very popular in Japan is sea urchin.  Uni!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe those Japanese ones don't look minging then.  For me it looked like something they have to eat in imaseleb.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 28, 2012)

Monica's constant gurning gives me the arse........I wish the camera would stop cutting away to her face...when she is pulling a jib

Given a free choice..... I would have gone for the salmon eggs Benedict.... every time


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 28, 2012)

i don;t understand why the chefs don't *look* at monica, it'd given them a fair idea of when they've totally fucked it up for a start


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 28, 2012)

Tankus said:


> ...Given a free choice..... I would have gone for the salmon eggs Benedict.... every time


Sorry you're too late, it's all gone.  We have some uni though.  Monica is insisting you eat it.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 28, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i don;t understand why the chefs don't *look* at monica, it'd given them a fair idea of when they've totally fucked it up for a start


 
Because the reaction shots we see bear no relation to her actual face while they're cooking. The reaction shots are edited in later wherever the programme-makers see fit. That wide-eyed "wtf are they _doing_?" look we see her giving to Contestant X was most likely filmed while Contestant Y was chopping some cucumber.

If you watch closely, sometimes you can see the same reaction shot edited in for two different contestants.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2012)

Sea urchins! You bastards


----------



## Tankus (Nov 28, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i don;t understand why the chefs don't *look* at monica, it'd given them a fair idea of when they've totally fucked it up for a start


Stock jibs.....!...almost as bad as canned laughter .....methinks..!

And I don't think that they were gurned in the presence of other chefs.......


... Maybe the other geezer was pulling his chap out............for the drama..............


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2012)

I've just been messaging Artichoke about the carnage being done to artichokes 

e2a: ""Craig hacked his artichoke up, then he fried it, and now he's put it in the bin.""


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 28, 2012)

i'm glad to see it's not just me that thinks 95% of an artichoke is inedible


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i'm glad to see it's not just me that thinks 95% of an artichoke is inedible


95% of Artichoke _is _inedible. I have to aim carefully.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2012)

Oli reminds me slightly of Superhans.


----------



## teahead (Nov 29, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> wtf, sea urchin?
> 
> Anyone eaten one?


Yep, picked off the sea bottom, broken into and eaten in Greece. It's just fish roe in a prickly package - flavour's strong - sweet, slightly 'iron-y' + sea flavour, quite rich, and strong. Squeeze of lemon's good.



mrsfran said:


> I wonder why sea urchins are expensive. Are they hard to catch? Surprisingly speedy?


Hard to gather, quick to spoil.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Because the reaction shots we see bear no relation to her actual face while they're cooking. The reaction shots are edited in later wherever the programme-makers see fit. That wide-eyed "wtf are they _doing_?" look we see her giving to Contestant X was most likely filmed while Contestant Y was chopping some cucumber.
> 
> If you watch closely, sometimes you can see the same reaction shot edited in for two different contestants.


they probably shoot the reaction cutaways separately at the end of the day. it's quite ridiculous.
as masterchef goes on and on, it gets increasingly surreal cos the contestants and the judges say the same things over and over again. it's like when you repeat the same word repeatedly until everything becomes meaningless and confusing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 29, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Maybe those Japanese ones don't look minging then. For me it looked like something they have to eat in imaseleb.


 
no.. they look the same.  They'll eat anything in Japan.  I have quite some stories...


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 29, 2012)

You should start a thread in suburban   Or if it's too vomitous pm me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 29, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> as masterchef goes on and on, it gets increasingly surreal cos the contestants and the judges say the same things over and over again. it's like when you repeat the same word repeatedly until everything becomes meaningless and confusing.


It's just like the Great British Menu saying everything is innovative when it usually isn't


----------



## Firky (Nov 29, 2012)

"Like a cheap hotel's attempt at a dessert for a cheap wedding full of sorrow"

What a cunt


----------



## N_igma (Nov 29, 2012)

firky said:


> "Like a cheap hotel's attempt at a dessert for a cheap wedding full of sorrow"
> 
> What a cunt


 
Haha I loved that. I used to hate Jay Ranier but I think he's an absolute legend now!


----------



## Firky (Nov 29, 2012)

It made me fucking laugh


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 29, 2012)

i like jay rainer 

anyway justice was done tonight and my favourites went through


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 29, 2012)

He's a local, see him around loads of times.

The judges were harsh tonight, but serving raw duck?


----------



## Firky (Nov 29, 2012)

Keri's my favourite.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 29, 2012)

keri's ace  i was right about the curious orange getting the chop smartish. i reckon the dude who looks like the village idiot is next in line


----------



## cesare (Nov 29, 2012)

This weeks' chefs were better than last week's shower though.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 29, 2012)

Crikey. Three of four Four of five getting ringing praise from Michel / Greg and just one getting a 'yeah, not quite coming together.'


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 29, 2012)

"Catastrophe. Total failure." "It's still quacking."

First failure of the programme! (Except for Greg.)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 30, 2012)

Good to see the least pretentious two get through. Kerri's food all looked good. Not keen on that salmon dish from the kiddo, but his panna cotta looked great - very Milk Bar-influenced maybe, but none the worse for that.
As for that gold-painted thing, wtf!?


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2012)

The worst thing was the rubber carrot mat.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 30, 2012)

And painstakingly-spherified cherry gel that didn't taste of cherry.


----------



## Firky (Nov 30, 2012)

Did anyone else feel a pang of anger when Alan said he was a private chef for a family in a stately home?


----------



## Tankus (Nov 30, 2012)

watching it now

"Like a cheap hotel's attempt at a dessert for a cheap wedding full of sorrow"

that made me snort even though I had read the line on here ....looking at the tart in context ...... I've had that dessert ...couples now divorced 

...... wouldn't they have bench tested these dishes multiple times in their own restaurants ...and had feedback ? 

 I like cooking ...but I would make a crap chef ....

interesting how few seem to  see front of house ...as they cannot carry 3 plates in one go ......


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 30, 2012)

Tankus said:


> ...... wouldn't they have bench tested these dishes multiple times in their own restaurants ...and had feedback ?


 
Most of them seem to be from 'gastro pubs' though (i.e. chequered pants, fags by the fire exit and all dishes served with chips and salad).

I imagine typical feedback amounts to "If I get the Gammon steak and he only wants a jacket with beans, is it still two for one because the menu isn't clear..."


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2012)

I haven't been following this, but I happened to come across it whilst I was channel-hopping a couple of days ago and watched the whole sea-urchin debacle, followed by people doing unspeakable things to an artichoke.

The best bit (after watching red-faced chefs doing all sorts of wrong to an urchin) was watching the facial expressions of the woman judge - possibly the most ridiculous over-acting I've seen on TV for a while.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone else think that Oli might be booted very shortly but offered a job by Michel?


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 1, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Anyone else think that Oli might be booted very shortly but offered a job by Michel?


 
Yes. I was catching up yesterday and said to the bloke that whatever happens Oli is going be a winner by the end of it.


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Anyone else think that Oli might be booted very shortly but offered a job by Michel?


 
The ones who made it this far are all going to be able to walk into a decent chef's job with out too much effort I would have thought.

Keri shit's on Oli (figuratively).


----------



## Quartz (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm not impressed with Keri. Granted she's an exceptional chef, but her playing the sexist angle in the last episode grated on me.

Oli has talent to spare. He lacks the experience and knowledge of the others. That said, he's clever enough to use that to his advantage: remember him asking whether the urchin needed to be cooked? None of the others asked any questions at all.


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't think I saw the sexist thing, what did she say?


----------



## Quartz (Dec 1, 2012)

She was playing on being the only woman left in the competition. There was also her near melt-down. She's too good a chef for that to have not been staged. It seemed to be playing on the presumed sexism of the judges. I don't think male contestants would have received the same treatment.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 2, 2012)

I think the problem we have this year is that so many of the country's talented would-be michelan-starred chefs entered last year's competition (and presumably previous entrants are barred). Such a collection of talent will not happen again for this programme, and all subsequent series will be inferior. Those knocked out in the quarters last year are better than this year's semis. Hell, last year's two finalists were better chefs than (two star) Michel.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2012)

Gregg winking at the Scottish guy tonight was slightly un-nerving


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 3, 2012)

Really strange music choice as the two got the chop tonight


----------



## winterinmoscow (Dec 3, 2012)

Keri or that guy who forages in glasses (can't remember his name) to win


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 3, 2012)

I thought I had taped this but I did not.   Damn it.

Did Oli get through?


----------



## cesare (Dec 3, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I thought I had taped this but I did not.   Damn it.
> 
> Did Oli get through?


Yes, he did


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## cesare (Dec 3, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Awesome


Pretty nice plate of food too

They kicked out the two most obvious ones, too.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Dec 4, 2012)

First genuine lol of the series when Karl presented his 'fish flowers', complete with oyster foam clouds.
I honestly have no idea what the poor sod was thinking, he'd been pretty solid up until then.

Some really good work from the others though, loved Kerri's garnish & the crab salad thing.


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2012)

The crab salad was my favourite.


----------



## belboid (Dec 4, 2012)

shame Karls dish was presented like a kids drawing, or he might have got away with it.  Not for long tho, the others are just clearly better. JHopefully that really annoying child with the stupid hair, big dumb eyes and too small plates of food will be next. Keri or Oli to win


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 4, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I think the problem we have this year is that so many of the country's talented would-be michelan-starred chefs entered last year's competition (and presumably previous entrants are barred). Such a collection of talent will not happen again for this programme, and all subsequent series will be inferior. Those knocked out in the quarters last year are better than this year's semis. Hell, last year's two finalists were better chefs than (two star) Michel.


 
They're allowed to re-apply the next year.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 4, 2012)

I like the private chef with the glasses. He's not put a bad dish up yet.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2012)

The top bollocks chef work experience episodes always make me sarcastically lol. Marcus Wareing giving the intense eye to camera, talking about how he sacrificed everything like he watched his wife and baby wash away down the river while he was filleting a guppy, then all the bombastic music and sweaty contestants being barked at, and then finally at last...shot of some people eating a plate of food and going 'yeah, alright, it's nice'. IT'S JUST FUCKING FOOD, PEOPLE.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't like the fella with the hair and the teeth and the lisp. I fear I am a shallow person.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 4, 2012)

Christ, Marcus Wareing is a complete penis. "I lost my friends. I lost my family. Being a chef is my life.". IT'S JUST FOOD. Think you'll be happy with that on your deathbed? "Everyone hated me but at least my Coquilles St Jacques were appreciated by someone who doesn't give a shit about me and would probably be equally happy with a Pot Noodle if he was charged £50 for it".


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't like the fella with the hair and the teeth and the lisp. I fear I am a shallow person.


 
The one who looks like a startled Dennis the Menace?


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, what May said three minutes before I did.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 4, 2012)

I did lol at how, when talking about Wareing's training, they didn't mention Gordon Ramsey: the man who trained him and made him into the complete penis he is today, but with whom he now has a public feud.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't like the fella with the hair and the teeth and the lisp. I fear I am a shallow person.





mrsfran said:


> The one who looks like a startled Dennis the Menace?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2012)

Dp


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2012)

His name is Aaron. Greg and Michel pronounce his name the shit way.  
I used to like that name but I could never call a child it cos everyone would pronounce it ARRON instead of AIRON


----------



## Callie (Dec 4, 2012)

ahhh on?

air on?

aran?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 4, 2012)

He forgot the butter in his ganache!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't think there was every any doubt about that decision


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 4, 2012)

marcus wareing talks about himself in the third person. he goes on the list.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't like the fella with the hair and the teeth and the lisp. I fear I am a shallow person.


 
the village idiot


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 4, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> marcus wareing talks about himself in the third person. he goes on the list.


Is that the list that had two people on it...but is not the 3rd person list?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 4, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't think there was every any doubt about that decision


 
I can't help but feel Mrs Roux was sat watching at home and said the same thing...

No real suprises tonight. Aaron's wackyness was a big risk at this stage and that made him the weakest of the six finalists. Beardy 2star was a dick - was anyone shocked? Once you stop cooking the food and stand at the pass judging everyone else, you're not a cook any more, you're a manager.

Tomorrow should be interesting. The young scots guy was my initial pick to win, and now he's up against a more acomplished chef, but one who forrages (*alarm bells*) and seems to focus on cooking game birds.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't like the forager, he's too full of himself and he looks like teflon don, Aaron Coughlan.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 4, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> I don't like the forager, he's too full of himself and he looks like teflon don, Aaron Coughlan.


 
how does he pronounce it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2012)

He's actually an Arran


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> They're allowed to re-apply the next year.


mm, they might be (the rules just ask about having been on TV in a food related capacity) but has it ever happened? I remember one bloke being on twice, but have a feeling he had been on ordinary MC first, and then became a pro. They shouldnt really have people in twice, imo, there are plenty of cooks who've worked with Michelin starred chefs before, no need for repeats.



May Kasahara said:


> . IT'S JUST FUCKING FOOD, PEOPLE.





mrsfran said:


> IT'S JUST FOOD.


I quite liked Waring, he was a proper take no prisoners, hardnosed bastard. - and he told the Village Idiot that he was crap. And the thing is, even tho I think that kind of 'fine dining' is really wanky (see previous posts), if I am going to an expensive restaurant (and I doubt I've ever spent more than £60 tops on the food in such a place, at the very very most) then I want a more than 'just food.'  I want a meal that looks great, that entices me to try things I wouldnt otherwise, that isn't something I think I could do at home, in a venue that is nice, and relaxed. If I was paying that much, I want it to be fucking special.  If I want just food, I'll go to the chippy


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree that sometimes food can and should be special and amazing. I just think it's massively indulgent of the producers to make out that it's life and death when ultimately it's just about some people enjoying food.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 5, 2012)

James 'the forager' on tonight. I reckon he may crack like an egg in the restaurant kitchen.


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2012)

May Kasahara said:


> I agree that sometimes food can and should be special and amazing. I just think it's massively indulgent of the producers to make out that it's life and death when ultimately it's just about some people enjoying food.


It wasn't the producers tho, it was Waring


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 5, 2012)

belboid said:


> ...if I am going to an expensive restaurant (and I doubt I've ever spent more than £60 tops on the food in such a place, at the very very most)....


You get the lunch menu, you can get wine or cheese, not both.
http://www.marcus-wareing.com/home


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2012)

belboid said:


> It wasn't the producers tho, it was Waring


They constantly show the contestants saying how much they care about food. They're running out of tired platitudes and mixed metaphors and malapropisms to describe just how much they fucking love food. They even have a Passion test on the amateur show.
One day someone is going to say how they literally eat and shit food.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 5, 2012)

They stopped doing the Passion Test on the amateur show several series ago. It was shit.


----------



## Callie (Dec 5, 2012)

i want a rosemary smoked rump of lamb *drool*


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2012)

Greg likes mashed potato


----------



## Dan U (Dec 5, 2012)

enjoyed tonights - couldn't really pick between the two tbh.

and yeah Waring is a tool - he has his own tasting spoon which is the only thing he can ever taste food with apparently  - he runs a good restaurant though - have eaten there and at the Hand & Flowers were tomorrows semi is and there is no comparison really even though both are 2* places. We had to wait 10 minutes for the cheese trolley at Warings so they gave us a kitchen tour while we waited, which was pretty  tbh.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2012)

belboid said:


> It wasn't the producers tho, it was Waring


 
But it is the production team who choose to add urgent dramatic music and place the anxiety of the contestants, and the anger of the big bollocks chef, so much in the foreground.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 5, 2012)

Dan U said:


> enjoyed tonights - couldn't really pick between the two tbh.
> 
> and yeah Waring is a tool - he has his own tasting spoon which is the only thing he can ever taste food with apparently  - he runs a good restaurant though - have eaten there and at the Hand & Flowers were tomorrows semi is and there is no comparison really even though both are 2* places. We had to wait 10 minutes for the cheese trolley at Warings so they gave us a kitchen tour while we waited, which was pretty  tbh.


Did they still add the 12.5% service charge?


----------



## Dan U (Dec 6, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Did they still add the 12.5% service charge?


 
yeah of course


----------



## Santino (Dec 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Greg likes mashed potato


He didn't get enough mash. The bloke should have served it in a little copper pan next to the main plate so he could serve himself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2012)

He should have served it in a bucket


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2012)

The food they cooked last night was proper shit.

Chicken boiled in a bag. 

War food.

Best bit was reserved for tonight's highlights when Gregg said, "When I taste a dish like this I want to surrender fully to gluttony"


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2012)

This chef seems almost normal.


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2012)

He did until he served up tongue


----------



## FiFi (Dec 6, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> This chef seems almost normal.


"I work with food and Booze! 
He is the calmest and most human so far!


----------



## Dan U (Dec 6, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> This chef seems almost normal.


 
everything i have seen him in he comes across as a normal bloke and his food is definitely lovely.

its a real contrast in kitchen atmosphere as well isn't it!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Aye, laughing and joking, all positive, smiles all round


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2012)

Dan U said:


> everything i have seen him in he comes across as a normal bloke and his food is definitely lovely.
> 
> its a real contrast in kitchen atmosphere as well isn't it!


 
Exactly what I just said.  Everybody's smiling, they're all happy.  I bet his kitchen staff would run through walls for him.

Compare it to the first guy!


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 6, 2012)

It's a hommage pidgeon!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 6, 2012)

The lad is too "experimental" for my taste but I'm almost sure he's the type to go through

Can Keri go and work in that pub!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm guessing the producers have told them that under no circumstances may they put both through to the final, but, hmmm, I don't know...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 6, 2012)

ha ha ha!!!


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 6, 2012)

They're gonna put them both through, surely...


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2012)

Both!


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 6, 2012)

KNEW IT.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 6, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I'm guessing the producers have told them that under no circumstances may they put both through to the final, but, hmmm, I don't know...


You have Psychic powers, young man!


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2012)

Fiver to the server fund says keri wins.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 6, 2012)

I imagine they were furious and had to rearrange all the plans for the final week. Auntie clearly values Mr Roux very highly indeed.


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2012)

Probably let them through on the condition they could not be joint final winners.

Plus it adds tension to the final and viewers.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 6, 2012)

On another note, Mr Kerridge has a very attractive kitchen staff...


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 6, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I imagine they were furious and had to rearrange all the plans for the final week. Auntie clearly values Mr Roux very highly indeed.


 
Just to be clear, you are being sarcastic, right?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 6, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Just to be clear, you are being sarcastic, right?


 
Erm, no, why would I be


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 6, 2012)

Because it happens every. single. season. On one episode two people get through instead of one because they simply can't choose between them. Every season. It's as if it was some kind of... plot point. As if the directors had an agenda and pre-thought-out storyline. As if the drama were being created just to make the show more interesting. But surely that couldn't be true...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 6, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Because it happens every. single. season. On one episode two people get through instead of one because they simply can't choose between them. Every season. It's as if it was some kind of... plot point. As if the directors had an agenda and pre-thought-out storyline. As if the drama were being created just to make the show more interesting. But surely that couldn't be true...


 
Erm, this is the final!?

Plans will have been made with 3star restaurants all over Europe well in advance. If it were just Shrek, he'd have been given a coin to toss.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 6, 2012)

what a fab result  got the warm and fuzzies all through tbh, tom kerridge decent bloke, happy kitchens and chefs, awesome food  i don't think it was a set up, although they may have held onto the two they considered strongest for the last semi to give it some drama. but it was absolutely the only thing they could do faced with the quality of the cooking (compared to yesterday's for example where there were obvious mistakes/misfires). i imagine in addition to the job offers  being able to tout yourself as a masterchef finalist will be important to their future careers, so a very fair result.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 6, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Erm, this is the final!?
> 
> Plans will have been made with 3star restaurants all over Europe well in advance. If it were just Shrek, he'd have been given a coin to toss.


 
Plans which will, somehow, miraculously, work out to be fine with inclusion of an extra finalist. How can that be? It's almost as if they planned it!


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 6, 2012)

Disclaimer: I work in TV.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2012)

For the sake of balance, check the controversy section of Kerridge's Wiki


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 6, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Plans which will, somehow, miraculously, work out to be fine with inclusion of an extra finalist. How can that be? It's almost as if they planned it!


 
Did they?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> For the sake of balance, check the controversy section of Kerridge's Wiki


 
Ah, I read about that the other week. Some young kid with a blog, never bothered to find out who Kerridge was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Ah, I read about that the other week. Some young kid with a blog, never bothered to find out who Kerridge was.


Eh?


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 6, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Did they?


 
Do think somehow it doesn't work out? The whole programme implodes?

Here is my prediction: In the final week they will employ one of the following devices:

1. Group challenge, probably on a mass-catering event. Instead of one being eliminated, two will be.

2. Classic dish challenge. Instead of one being eliminated, two will be.

3. Without even giving them the chance to produce any more dishes, Greg and Michel explain they have to eliminate the weakest contestant and that will be...

Seriously, they do this EVERY SERIES.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 6, 2012)

Didn't they put 4 (or whatever) through to the final last year? The woman who cooked odd stuff and the bloke that won it in the same semi iirc?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh?


 
It was Claude Bosi, but Kerridge had a pop too.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandst...v/08/top-chefs-unite-against-blogger-s-review


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2012)

Dp


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Some young kid with a blog, never bothered to find out who Kerridge was.


No - 'eh?' at the bit about the kid. What do you mean?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ah, I imagined the writer of the blog to be much younger.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2012)

Nooooooo! What did you mean about him not knowing about Kerridge? He was a big fan of his, which was why him being a prick on twitter made him shut off his account and stop his blog


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Noooo, not the blogger, me. I never bothered to find out who Kerridge was


----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't really care how it plays out.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Dec 7, 2012)

They'll do what they do every year - an extra elimination round to weed someone out before the final three, improv round usually. No biggie, but probably mildly upsetting if you've already been told you're a finalist and you're not. I think they even trailed it at the end of the show.

Enjoyed tonight, a good example of the kind of heartwarming episode they seem to feature once in every series. Love Kerridge's food & style, just the sort of thing I'd be doing if I had more a) money, b) inspiration and c) talent. He's very good at making a vast amount of work seem almost effortless.

That said, Marcus Waring may be a prize twat, but the lamb dish featured in his episode was the most spectacular thing I've seen this series, by quite some distance.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 7, 2012)

Do they actually still do normal Masterchef anymore? I miss that. All this celebrity/professional/junior stuff is annoying me.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> Do they actually still do normal Masterchef anymore? I miss that. All this celebrity/professional/junior stuff is annoying me.


Yes they do - I think it's in the spring.

TBF, they had to put those 2 through - it would have been criminal to have sent one of them home when both Ross's and James' efforts were woeful in comparison


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 7, 2012)

The 2 to go/stay is a standard of these type of programs from Big Brother to The Apprentice.

Also one person always has to go home for personal reasons.


----------



## Firky (Dec 10, 2012)

That was a shit curry, like.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 10, 2012)

Waring comes across as  a remarkably unpleasant person to work for ...


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 10, 2012)

That wasn't exactly the hardest elimination ever.   Painless, actually.   Right, we all know it's you, goodbye.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 11, 2012)

Oli is blatently Michel's favourite


----------



## Firky (Dec 11, 2012)

That jacket Michel was wearing was well fly


----------



## Firky (Dec 11, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> Oli is blatently Michel's favourite


 
He looks at him like the wolf looked at Little Riding Hood.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 11, 2012)

I see Nathan Outlaw sat there. Every time I see him I think he's got a fab name. 
"Hello, I'm Mr Outlaw."


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 11, 2012)

They're at Pearl. I've eaten at Pearl. It was nice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I see Nathan Outlaw sat there. Every time I see him I think he's got a fab name.
> "Hello, I'm Mr Outlaw."


Sounds like the name of a character Steven Seagal would play


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2012)

Anton seems to have taken the lead this episode


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2012)

Closely followed by Keri! I reckon MRJnr's wolfishness at Oli put him off


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 11, 2012)

Go on Keri!


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2012)

Holy fuck did you see that fat duck stuff?  nomnomnomnom


----------



## FiFi (Dec 11, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Holy fuck did you see that fat duck stuff? nomnomnomnom


It's amazing, but I don't think "nomnom" when I see it. To me it looks like it should be in an art gallery not on a dinner table. It just doesn't look like food


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 11, 2012)

david brent is so gonna win.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2012)

FiFi said:


> It's amazing, but I don't think "nomnom" when I see it. To me it looks like it should be in an art gallery not on a dinner table. It just doesn't look like food


----------



## Firky (Dec 11, 2012)

FiFi said:


> It's amazing, but I don't think "nomnom" when I see it. To me it looks like it should be in an art gallery not on a dinner table. It just doesn't look like food


 
Looks amazing once then it gets boring IMO.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 11, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Holy fuck did you see that fat duck stuff? nomnomnomnom


 
Give me a rabbit stew with rabbit offly bits any day of the week. They can shove that fat duck shit up their arses.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Give me a rabbit stew with rabbit offly bits any day of the week. They can shove that fat duck shit up their arses.


Why do you watch MasterChef then?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2012)

http://www.pbase.com/jp_photos/image/45930598

Foise Gras at The Fat Duck.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 11, 2012)

Heston fucking Blumenthal isn't in it - they're just off to his gaff in tomorras prog. 

Are they aware he poisons diners at the fat fucking duck?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 11, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> http://www.pbase.com/jp_photos/image/45930598
> 
> Foise Gras at The Fat Duck.


 
Crawling with E Coli!


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Crawling with E Coli!


nom


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2012)

Having been to the Fat Duck all I will say is

a. We weren't poisoned
b. Yes it looks like art
c. It tastes like food
d. It tastes like _amazing_ food
e. It was one of the most brilliant experiences I have ever, ever had!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 12, 2012)

I had a look at the Fat Duck wesbite....£195 for a tasting menu  

I like eating but can't see I'd ever feel comfortable spending that much on a meal.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 12, 2012)

I went to Arzak in San Sebastían last week. Better than either of Heston's restuarants apparently (according to the San Pelligrino list of world's nonciest nosebag) and the chef doesn't spend most of her time on the telly either.

It was expensive. When I say expensive I mean I didn't pay. It was by some distance the best meal I've ever had.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 12, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> I had a look at the Fat Duck wesbite....£195 for a tasting menu
> 
> I like eating but can't see I'd ever feel comfortable spending that much on a meal.


Now think about lying on your death-bed...telling yourself that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2012)

That was exactly our experience at The Fat Duck, we just couldn't stop smiling all through the meal


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2012)

"cooked in a water bath" - what? Boiled you mean?


----------



## Dan U (Dec 12, 2012)

96 hour cooked onions.

like the sound of that. more oniony than cheap onion crisps


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2012)

These two chemist-cooks at The Fat Duck are very smiley and pleasant, so far, aren't they. 
Blimey, some of the pro chefs you see on these programmes are miserable grumpy shouty oiks. This makes a change. That said, we've not seen our three in service yet, I suppose. Those words might come back and bite me on the rump.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> "cooked in a water bath" - what? Boiled you mean?


Not quite 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2012)

Can't be doing with foam. Yuk.
Always looks like someone's gobbed on the plate.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 12, 2012)

Look at those fucking lollies.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 12, 2012)

....and the lollies look rubbish compared to the Mad Hatter's Tea Party.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 12, 2012)

Espresso said:


> These two chemist-cooks at The Fat Duck are very smiley and pleasant, so far, aren't they.
> Blimey, some of the pro chefs you see on these programmes are miserable grumpy shouty oiks. This makes a change. That said, we've not seen our three in service yet, I suppose. Those words might come back and bite me on the rump.


 
I thought Tom Kerridge came across as an absolutely lovely bloke of those we've seen so far.  Waring came across as a miserable cunt frankly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2012)

Mr.QofG's has made whisky wine gums


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2012)

I dunno who I want to win. Anyone got a favourite?


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 12, 2012)

I like Anton and Keri best.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 12, 2012)

I think the older guy for me though think I is going to be a tough call, like how the kid is so wide eyed and honest about it all

Who was the obit for at the end?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2012)

Not sure as they are all deserve it


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 12, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> I think the older guy for me though think I is going to be a tough call, like how the kid is so wide eyed and honest about it all
> 
> Who was the obit for at the end?


 
A couple of weeks ago a few of the chefs from The Fat Duck were killed in Bali or Thailand I believe in a horrible car accident.


----------



## Firky (Dec 12, 2012)

Keri flapped a bit:-(


----------



## Firky (Dec 12, 2012)

Dan U said:


> 96 hour cooked onions.
> 
> like the sound of that. more oniony than cheap onion crisps



Space raiders


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 12, 2012)

firky said:


> Keri flapped a bit:-(


 
She managed in the end though.  

I think she was so excited by being where she was it overwhelmed her a bit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> A couple of weeks ago a few of the chefs from The Fat Duck were killed in Bali or Thailand I believe in a horrible car accident.


Yes sadly. In Hong Kong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not sure as they are all deserve it


I find it funny that we all have an opinion on who should win when none of us have tasted their food.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I find it funny that we all have an opinion on who should win when none of us have tasted their food.


Well we have to trust Michel and Gregg on that  Of course if we tasted their food then our views may change but seeing what they choose to cook and how they use the ingredients in the improvisation style tests plus how they conduct themselves in the kitchen allows you to form a certain opinion


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 12, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> like how the kid is so wide eyed and honest about it all


 
I like Ollie but I feel like he needs a good shake.

Watching that made me think £195 might not be that bad. They don't do a cheap bottle of plonk though.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2012)

the way i see it, you could easily spend £500 for two people on a cheapish holiday in the sun. i did that once: went to malta and had a pretty miserable time, tbh. heatwave, powercuts, grim resort, no nice restaurants etc...

OR you could forgo a week in the med and have one of the most amazing gastronomic evenings money can buy.

grinder and i plan to go for our fifth anniversary (which is over 18 months away but i'm very excited already). i fully expect (we've eaten in some one star places and a two star place) it to be one of the most unforgettable experiences of my life. something i will remember on my deathbed.


of course, if we were living hand-to-mouth, £500 for a meal for two would be ridiculous... but otherwise it's just priorities. Currently on in the background is a CRT telly which my sister gave us second hand. I know people who would baulk at the fat duck's prices, but are already on their second flatscreen TV. *shrug* we all have our own priorities....


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 12, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> A couple of weeks ago a few of the chefs from The Fat Duck were killed in Bali or Thailand I believe in a horrible car accident.


 
ah yes, remember it now, RIP


----------



## Firky (Dec 12, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> the way i see it, you could easily spend £500 for two people on a cheapish holiday in the sun. i did that once: went to malta and had a pretty miserable time, tbh. heatwave, powercuts, grim resort, no nice restaurants etc...
> 
> OR you could forgo a week in the med and have one of the most amazing gastronomic evenings money can buy.
> 
> ...



Do you get a doggy bag?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2012)

Edible doggy bag. Made from dogs.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 12, 2012)

you remember I described last weeks food as ridiculous . . . I'm just watching tonights


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2012)

firky said:


> Do you get a doggy bag?


i have never in human memory, left food on a plate.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 12, 2012)

I quite like the little mushroom yellow thingies . . . but they aren't _food_


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2012)

wiskey said:


> I quite like the little mushroom yellow thingies . . . but they aren't _food_


depends.  that's rather like someone saying techno isn't music cos they can't sing along to it.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 12, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> depends. that's rather like someone saying techno isn't music cos they can't sing along to it.


 
well yeah, if you eat it it nourishes you . . therefore it IS food.

I guess it's a bit 'what is art' isn't it.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2012)

it obviously is food, but it's also theatre and comedy and whimsy and illusion and arts and cheap tricks and self-important self-indulgence.   

it's got more in common with great theatre than it does with a plate of spag bol.  

but filling up your hunger really isn't very much of the point at all.


the first very posh restaurant i ate at, on the night grinder proposed, we went somewhere quite experimental, and one of the things we ate had, as a component part, a fennel jelly that blew my mind in a way i can completely remember even now.  for our first anniversary we went somewhere i had a basil sorbet as part of a sea trout dish in a clear tomato consomme that was the most amazing experience my mouth has ever had (and, y'know - my mouth's been around).  This spring we had legs of everglade frogs deepfried in the lightest semolina crumb that was so delightful i can remember the exact taste, texture, fragrance and even temperature...

there are swanky restaurants that just do great versions of classic dishes... and then there are places that put foods in your mouth that you have never experienced the like of before.  things that surprise and thrill you and make you redefine what eating can be.  Earlier this year, i did a tandem skydive.  it ws a mindblowing experience.  some of the amazing foods i have been lucky enough to eat in the last few years have easily delievered an equivalent mindfuck.


----------



## Firky (Dec 12, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i have never in human memory, left food on a plate.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2012)

I think I've only ever got a doggy bag after getting pissed and going for a curry and ordering WAAY too much food, then chucking it out in the morning.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 12, 2012)

Oli is soo lovely - he's even replaced John Whaite in my, err, 'culinary' affections, but I don't think he has much chance of winning. He'll be the first to get a top job offer though, I've no doubt.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 12, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> it obviously is food, but it's also theatre and comedy and whimsy and illusion and arts and cheap tricks and self-important self-indulgence.
> it's got more in common with great theatre than it does with a plate of spag bol.


 
I appreciate what you are saying, and about spending money on the Fat Duck rather than a TV, but being honest I just don't have that relationship with food, it just doesn't excite me, I don't want to explore new things or have headphones play me wave sounds whilst I eat foam flavoured like the sea.

I'm not a heathen, I appreciate good cooking and I understand it's an art . . . perhaps I've never had opportunity to really explore fine dining, I don't know.

I'd rather have a holiday.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2012)

wiskey said:


> I appreciate what you are saying, and about spending money on the Fat Duck rather than a TV, but being honest I just don't have that relationship with food, it just doesn't excite me, I don't want to explore new things or have headphones play me wave sounds whilst I eat foam flavoured like the sea.
> 
> I'm not a heathen, I appreciate good cooking and I understand it's an art . . . perhaps I've never had opportunity to really explore fine dining, I don't know.
> 
> I'd rather have a holiday.


and that's kinda my point.  I'm embarrassed by how little interest i have in music, for example.  I like singing, and there's lots of music i'm fond of, but unless i'm in the car i never play music - i have three songs on my phone/mp3 thing.  

it does make me lesser in one way, but i believe i compensate in others.  it's not compulsory to want to have amazing food experiences.   its just one of the things humans might find inspiring.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 12, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Oli is soo lovely - he's even replaced John Whaite in my, err, 'culinary' affections, but I don't think he has much chance of winning. He'll be the first to get a top job offer though, I've no doubt.


I'll bet all 3 get offers...... This is the best masterchef series that I have seen........ Anton to win...just


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> it obviously is food, but it's also theatre and comedy and whimsy and illusion and arts and cheap tricks and self-important self-indulgence.
> 
> it's got more in common with great theatre than it does with a plate of spag bol.


Yeah, that seems to the whole idea of the Fat Duck.  If you want normal food you'd be better going to his other place in Bray which still has 2 stars I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, that seems to the whole idea of the Fat Duck. If you want normal food you'd be better going to his other place in Bray which still has 2 stars I think.


Yup - The Hinds Head does good classic British food. There are a few things that are different i.e. quaking pudding based an an Elizabethan (or possibly Henry VIII) recipe but it isn't experimental like The Fat Duck.

As Spangles said earlier there are some things - the red cabbage gaspacho, the snail porridge - that I can still taste, feel when I think about them. Also you can taste _all_ the flavours which is amazing.

I want to go back!!


----------



## articul8 (Dec 13, 2012)

You can tell from the way the edit it that some people are going to do well - eg. the lass's veggie invention test - it's clear there were elements they think didn't work but those bit got edited out to concentrate on what they did like


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Oli is soo lovely - he's even replaced John Whaite in my, err, 'culinary' affections, but I don't think he has much chance of winning. He'll be the first to get a top job offer though, I've no doubt.


 
Oli is a twink, dude.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 13, 2012)

Oli's poached egg yolk and truffle mash raviolo with mushroom velouté. Three hours. Three fucking hours.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2012)

that doesn't look very appetising


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 13, 2012)

Having just checked iplayer to see the original, I don't think I did too badly


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2012)

oh, you made it!


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, you made it!


yeah...bet you feel awkward now, nasty bastard


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2012)

i would still eat it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, you made it!


 
You think they have bowls with the names of different pastas stamped on them in the Masterchef kitchen?


----------



## cesare (Dec 13, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> You think they have bowls with the names of different pastas stamped on them in the Masterchef kitchen?


Professional Bistrochef


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> You think they have bowls with the names of different pastas stamped on them in the Masterchef kitchen?


i dunno. looks like a nice bowl!


----------



## cesare (Dec 13, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I thought Tom Kerridge came across as an absolutely lovely bloke of those we've seen so far.  Waring came across as a miserable cunt frankly.


Yes. I used to like Wareing but I've definitely gone off him now. And that beard does nothing for him.

Heston was notable by his absence. Too busy doing green token Waitrose ads, I suppose.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 13, 2012)

cesare said:


> Heston was notable by his absence. Too busy doing green token Waitrose ads, I suppose.


 
Exclusive contract with C4.


----------



## cesare (Dec 13, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Exclusive contract with C4.


Is that what it is? Blimey.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 13, 2012)

Same for Oliver and Ramsay then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2012)

He doesn't work at The Fat Duck does he?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> He doesn't work at The Fat Duck does he?


Heston? Not often I don't think. Same with Dinner. Well in fact all his places. We've seen him in Bray a couple of times so I think he does work there sometimes but I suppse he just devises the menus now rather than does the cooking.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2012)

@spanglechick I went and watched the earlier episode where Anton and Keri were cooking with Tom Kerridge (seems like a nice bloke) last ngiht and I did actually feel a lot more favourable towards trying the food, I found it easier to see why people get enthusiastic about good cooking with food like that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

wiskey said:


> @spanglechick I went and watched the earlier episode where Anton and Keri were cooking with Tom Kerridge (seems like a nice bloke) last ngiht and I did actually feel a lot more favourable towards trying the food, I found it easier to see why people get enthusiastic about good cooking with food like that.


We've been to Tom Kerridge's restaurant too - it's lovely


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

tonight's not going to be a montage of each chef is it?

:/


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 13, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup - The Hinds Head does good classic British food. There are a few things that are different i.e. quaking pudding based an an Elizabethan (or possibly Henry VIII) recipe but it isn't experimental like The Fat Duck.
> 
> As Spangles said earlier there are some things - the red cabbage gaspacho, the snail porridge - that I can still taste, feel when I think about them. Also you can taste _all_ the flavours which is amazing.
> 
> I want to go back!!


One of the things I hadn't previously considered was the truly obscene amount of resources involved in The Fat Duck. I mean, 40 experimental chefs? I mean the running costs of the whole enterprise must be maaaaassive.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

firky said:


> tonight's not going to be a montage of each chef is it?
> 
> :/


'Fraid so....although I quite like it


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 13, 2012)

Is this the final final?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> One of the things I hadn't previously considered was the truly obscene amount of resources involved in The Fat Duck. I mean, 40 experimental chefs? I mean the running costs of the whole enterprise must be maaaaassive.


I know! I didn't realise until we went that there are 40 chefs invoved. Plus all the serving staff!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 13, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I didn't realise until we went that there are 40 chefs invoved. Plus all the serving staff!


 that was just the ones doing experiments apparently, didn't include the ones knocking out covers...


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2012)

Kerridge's is the only one that is actually affordable.

Hoping Keri wins tonight, I do like Oli but he's clearly not as good as the others - yet.  He'll have the best job offer tho.  Haven't warmed to Anton at all as a person, tho his food does look very nice.


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 'Fraid so....although I quite like it


 
could have done it at the end though, I'd rather see some cooking again.


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Is this the final final?


 
tomorrow I _think_.


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> that was just the ones doing experiments apparently, didn't include the ones knocking out covers...


really?  I thought most of them are knocking out the dinners every night, with only the best getting to experiment regularly


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2012)

I've only watched a few episodes but I think it's between Anton and Keri and I'm torn between which. Oli clearly has a bright future because he's 10/20 years younger than the others.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 13, 2012)

firky said:


> tomorrow I _think_.


Oh bloody hell!


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2012)

no, tonight is the last night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

No this is the _final_ final!


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

Am not going to watch this. It's like the previews of the tossers you get on X-Factor. 

I hope Anton doesn't start crying over his auntie's dead dog.


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No this is the _final_ final!


 

WHAT?! I thought there was one more?

I better watch it then. Bah


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

firky said:


> Am not going to watch this. It's like the previews of the tossers you get on X-Factor.
> 
> I hope Anton doesn't start crying over his auntie's dead dog.


They'll start cooking soon, honest


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 13, 2012)

Had absolutely no sense of anton before this bit. I won't mind him winning as much I guess.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2012)

They had better start cooking soon!
montages are dull


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh good! PHEW 


Get fucking cooking.


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

The only good montages are ones done to Eye of the Tiger.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd like Oli to win but I don't think he will, like wiskey said above I don't think he's as good as the other two, yet.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 13, 2012)

firky said:


> Am not going to watch this. It's like the previews of the tossers you get on X-Factor.
> 
> I hope Anton doesn't start crying over his auntie's dead dog.


Skin up.


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

Oli could get a 40 year career out of this, the other two maybe half of that.
y
I would like to see Keri win but really I won't mind whoever wins - they're all good, but I do think Oli has the most to gain from it.


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Skin up.


 
Already lit


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2012)

Ready
get set
bake


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2012)

whats with the vacuum pack and boil in the bag thingy?? ... just for quick/even cooking??


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

Gives it a pinker appearance and improves texture I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

Keeps it juicier as well

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Keeps it juicier as well
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide


 
interesting, cheers

I didn't realise it was cooked for longer cooler, I had presumed (wrongly) it was to speed up the process.


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

Plus it's probably fun.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

I think I like Oli's menu best although Keri's beetroot sounds lovely. Not as keen on Anton's though althougu salted caramel is yum!


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

Tense


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

Keri's duck dish does look good though I liked Oli's one too.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2012)

the greengrocer man isn't a chef is he? is he just a personable presenter? (or have I misjudged him )


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

Anton is a boss though


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

I had microwaved tinned hot dogs with cheap white bread for tea :-(


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 13, 2012)

wiskey said:


> the greengrocer man isn't a chef is he? is he just a personable presenter? (or have I misjudged him )


There's an enjoyable review of his restaurant somewhere. 

Btw, are they going to do anything but blow smoke up the finalists' collective arse tonight?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

I think Anton may have nudged ahead!


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 13, 2012)

firky said:


> I had microwaved tinned hot dogs with cheap white bread for tea :-(


Sam's chicken


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2012)

Antons desert wins imo, not so keen on the rest of his dishes


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 13, 2012)

firky said:


> I had microwaved tinned hot dogs with cheap white bread for tea :-(


You'll just get hungry again if that's all you had.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

I wish Greg wouldn't go "Ahhh...ahhh" like that as all I can imagine is his face contorted in the final stages of ecstacy


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 13, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> There's an enjoyable review of his restaurant somewhere.
> 
> Btw, are they going to do anything but blow smoke up the finalists' collective arse tonight?


Review: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...reggs-Table-London-SE1-restaurant-review.html


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2012)

firky said:


> Plus it's probably fun.


We have a demo vacuum packer at work and spent a while using on everything when we first got it.  Marshmallows work best, cos stuff expands when you use it so they end up huge.

The novelty wore off after about 10 minutes


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> You'll just get hungry again if that's all you had.


Skint.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Review: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...reggs-Table-London-SE1-restaurant-review.html


 


> I wouldn’t say that Gregg’s Table is abysmal, but I’ve had more pleasure from root canal work.




thanks!


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

Bye oli


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 13, 2012)

wiskey said:


> the greengrocer man isn't a chef is he? is he just a personable presenter? (or have I misjudged him )


 
He's _the Diner_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

(((Oli)))


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 13, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wish Greg wouldn't go "Ahhh...ahhh" like that as all I can imagine is his face contorted in the final stages of ecstacy


 I rewound a bit and made Chemistry watch a sex face earlier.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 13, 2012)

firky said:


> I had microwaved tinned hot dogs with cheap white bread for tea :-(



Heh this sums it up for watching cooking on tv

I had a prepackaged sandwich for tea and am still hungry.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 13, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Review: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...reggs-Table-London-SE1-restaurant-review.html


Yeah, if it's £30 a head it's not even trying to be masterchef quality though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 13, 2012)

I had home made chilli with doritos.  Currently munching on king prawns in a nice half marie-rose sauce I made (mayo, ketchup, lea and perrins, paprika)


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2012)

cop out!


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

What a cop out


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 13, 2012)

Fucking cop-out.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2012)

What a cop out


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> I had a prepackaged sandwich for tea and am still hungry.


 
I made veg soup and hot bread with about 10 different veggies and I won't be hungry for a week!


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 13, 2012)

Psyche


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh poor Oli! He must feel awful!! Nor only did he didn;t win but the other two did!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2012)

Aw that is mean.
It should be one winner, two runners up to console each other. Leaving one to walk home on his own is just cruel


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 13, 2012)

They fucking shit it. The fucking shits.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 13, 2012)

Chemistry says there should be a sudden death round.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 13, 2012)

Cop out


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 13, 2012)

Make a fucking decision you massive spooned wanker.


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

TWITTER RAGE SHALL ENSUE


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 13, 2012)

That's shocking.  Two winners cancels out the tears and pain of one loser!   What is this, fucking christmas?


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 13, 2012)

Why not just scrap next year's, and award the fucker to every fucker who fancies a pop.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 13, 2012)

How long until Michel gives Oli a job then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

They should have chosen one and not left Oli as nobby no friends. I am going to voice my displeasure on Twitter. So there!!


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 13, 2012)

Outrage


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

I am not going on twitter for a bit. I have upset all the readers of the independent


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 13, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh poor Oli! He must feel awful!! Nor only did he didn;t win but the other two did!!



He fucked up, they didn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2012)

firky said:


> The only good montages are ones done to Eye of the Tiger.


I dunno:


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> He fucked up, they didn't.


That has nothing to do with the two finalists if only one wins.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 13, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> He fucked up, they didn't.


I don't think he should have won and agree he deserved to be third but _one_ of them should have won and it was a bit like rubbing salt in the wound in a "They're both great..and you're not" way!


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 13, 2012)

wiskey said:


> I made veg soup and hot bread with about 10 different veggies and I won't be hungry for a week!


I have got a nice veg stew going but want to save it for when the boys get back

I don't feel like I should really cook for just me :0


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2012)

Oli knew he'd fucked up. I don't know how you would have chosen between Anton and Keri - if either one of them had won, I'd have thought the other one would have been cheated.

First time they've ever done this though so hopefully it will be the last


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2012)

tbf none of us were laying money either way, I certainly couldn't decide.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 13, 2012)

I think it's nice that two people got to win. Oli didn't care anyway, he just couldn't believe his luck that at 22 he was there.


----------



## Firky (Dec 14, 2012)

I bet Oli did care.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 14, 2012)

Bah.
I too felt a bit cheated by the result, but I couldn't have picked one of them over the other.
I'd be surprised if Oli isn't already working for Michel Roux Jr.

I can't ever see myself being able to afford to eat at the Fat Duck, but I've already got my eye on the Hand and Flowers for my birthday next year.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 14, 2012)

my wife said they were going to share it, I pooh poohed her.....cop out though from a career point of view probably the right result, Oli is going to get snapped up quick sharp, the other two can both market themselves as masterchef winner....looking back it was hard to split them all the way through.

Someone told me that all the food served is eaten cold? is that right, can kinda see how it would be though they must be losing something


----------



## Dan U (Dec 14, 2012)

we really couldn't separate them either


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 14, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Someone told me that all the food served is eaten cold? is that right, can kinda see how it would be though they must be losing something


 
this has been my question all the way through, and particularly in the final. when they show them being judged "together" are they actually cooking/finishing together? they seem to cut in the shots with the other chefs, when the judging was actually happening i couldn't spot any other chefs in the background. they can't seriously judge hot food cold or frozen food melted can they?


----------



## Idaho (Dec 14, 2012)

I thought it would be a tie between those two. I think it's a good result. Both of them seemed to not put a foot wrong.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2012)

Bit of a swizz having them share it. tho fuck knows how you would separate the two.  Two different styles both done superbly and faultlessly.



DRINK? said:


> Someone told me that all the food served is eaten cold? is that right, can kinda see how it would be though they must be losing something


 
apparently they all actually make two of each dish.  the first one out is used to do all the close ups and cutaways, showing it off in all its glory and perfection. The judges eat a dish that has actually been out about twenty mins, so its lukewarm, but still retains the flavours and textures.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 14, 2012)

I thought Anton should have won tbh. If '2 Michelin star chef blah blah blah' Michel Roux Jr thinks one of them should win and gurning Mr Potato Head goes for the other then you give Roux the casting vote.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 14, 2012)

i have wondered about that myself.

things like ice creams etc would surely totally melt under studio lights etc


----------



## Tankus (Dec 14, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Oli knew he'd fucked up. I don't know how you would have chosen between Anton and Keri - if either one of them had won, I'd have thought the other one would have been cheated


 
My thoughts too.......l thought that Oli handled it really well.......
Wasn't the prize a job in a two star? ....Seems unlikely that Anton would have taken it as his place had only just opened?


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I thought Anton should have won tbh. If '2 Michelin star chef blah blah blah' Michel Roux Jr thinks one of them should win and gurning Mr Potato Head goes for the other then you give Roux the casting vote.


that is pretty much exactly what i said would happen two seconds before they announced the draw


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2012)

Tankus said:


> Wasn't the prize a job in a two star?


No, they just often end up in a 2 star restaurant, run by someone with the initials MR(J)


----------



## Dan U (Dec 14, 2012)

i wondered if Michel was working out which chef to get shot of to give Ollie a job tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2012)

What's this about Olli and Michel? Did they know each other from before or something?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What's this about Olli and Michel? Did they know each other from before or something?


 
No - Michel was impressed with his classical style, so we're suspecting Michel will offer him a job.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 14, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They should have chosen one and not left Oli as nobby no friends. I am going to voice my displeasure on Twitter. So there!!


 
Why?

Both Keri and Anton cooked flawless plates of food.  Both have progressed lots throughout the competition; their dishes were the favourites at the chefs tables, they did the best in the pro kitchens etc etc. 

If one had won the other would have been robbed.  I think it's nice to see two clearly wicked chefs being given the recognition they deserve. 

And Oli didn't seem to be crying into his cornflakes too much.  He knew he'd cocked up and he's very young so his inexperience compared to the other two showed.  He's still a great chef though, and will no doubt be offered a top job as a consequence.  There are no real losers when it comes to the final 3 really, they all end up with great job offers and stuff.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2012)

I simply would have been more satisfied to have a single winner.

I think they could and should have seperated Keri and Anton. As grinder said earlier either give MRjr the casting vote or look back to what they did in the other rounds of the final i.e. at The Fat Duck where some of Keri's 'eggs' where not right and couldn't be used.


----------



## Jazlin (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah same. If you make it all the way to the final there's got to be just one winner. Fair enough let a couple through in the earlier stages you can't decide on. i like that. But this is the final man! one winner. If I'd have been either Kerry or Anton I'd have felt cheated_. _I felt cheated just watching it, and i wasn't even cooking. I wanted a winner! I'll just pretend Ollie didn't mess up his desert and left his lobster on for a minute longer and crown him the winner in my head. 

Also a little less of the arse kissing in the last episode from the judges wouldn't have gone a miss. Bleh.


----------



## cesare (Dec 15, 2012)

Button did a proper flypast, after predicting they'd announce a draw. I quite like the draw decision, but hope they don't make a habit of it. If I'd been forced to chose I would have gone with Anton cos he's less annoying.


----------

